# fish shipped to airport



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

im getting some fishes from ash soon, wanted to know what the procedures are and any experiences would be nice.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Just go pickem' up. Acclimate them slowly by dumping in your tank water into the bag they are in by cup fulls in about 10 minute intervals. About 3 times doing this should be good. Equalizing the temp is the most important thing. Don't dump any of the bagged water in your tank.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

just go to the cargo terminal tell them you have a package coming in, pay for the shippment and be on youre merry way...


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks , i just hope it wont be crowded. i hear you can receive the fish the same day ?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

piranhamagnet said:


> thanks , i just hope it wont be crowded. i hear you can receive the fish the same day ?


 It shouldn't be crowded where you're picking them up. It's possible to pick them up the same day but it's usually over night. Did Ash give you tracking numbers? I assume he's using Air Cargo. Wich is great.


----------



## aqualife (Sep 4, 2003)

Have done it twice. Once with the NE Group Buy with Nitrofish and Piranhaha and once on my own. Both times were a snap and were done with "Ash" The Fish catcher. Just have him tell you what Airline company he is using(NorthWest Airline
I think); the flight number and the time it will arrive at your local airport.

I'm not sure how they handle cargo at your airport, but at mine in Boston(Logan),
they have a area for all cargo. So they split all the cargo - passenger bag's stay at the main terminal and commerical stuff go to cargo area. That's at Logan.

You always get your fish same the day Ash packages them.








A few hour's in the bag, better/safer for your fish.

So just call Ash that morning and get the info on the flight - show up at the airport early and your all set.

Check this out: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=50839

Ash








313-477-5088


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks aqualife.


----------



## aqualife (Sep 4, 2003)

No problem. Ash







won't let you down.
Good luck with your new fish.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I just had one shipped to tf green airport from ash. It was sent on north west and everything went off without a problem. It took me about 5 minutes to find the cargo pickup building, pay and sign for the fish, then drive off with it. Its very easy and the fish is in great condition.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

air cargom is a must for large fish or fragle fish. it takes hours to recive your fish instead of overnite. I bought my big rhom from george and he would only ship via aircargo for that very reason


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

well there's on baggage areas in my airport, what am i looking for cargo? can i choose any airline ?


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

so what time usually is it less busy? I dont want to wait in a long line


----------

